# Bacon - Pepper Crusted Pork Belly



## badbuck (Nov 3, 2016)

Memphis Wood Fired Grill / Smoker and BACON.

Pepper Crusted Pork Belly

1/2 cup Kosher Salt

1/4 cup Brown Sugar (packed)

2  tablespoon coarsely ground black pepper

1 tsp Pink Curing Salt

4 lb pork belly, skin off

Combined the kosher salt, brown sugar, black pepper and curing salt until well blended.

Put the pork in a one or two gallon zip lock baggy with the fat side up and applied about 1/3 of the mixture, turn the belly over and applied the rest of the mixture.

Seal the bag and into the cold for 6-7 days, turning every day and massage it ...

Seven days are up, remove and rinse off with cold water, slice off a small piece and cook and taste for saltiness. If too salty, cover with cold water for an hour and retest for the salt.

Dry it off and fat side down in the refrigerator for 24 hours to form the pellicle. (This will allow the smoke to do it's magic better.)

I added 1/4 cup of coarse ground pepper to both sides and put it fat side down. Smoked in the Memphis for 3 hours at 225* until it reached 160* internal.

Remove the BACON from the smoker and into the refrigerator overnight and then sliced.

Packaged for freezing and enjoyed what did not go there. If not freezing, will last in the refrigerator for up to 10 days or so.

First try and now onto other flavors of BACON.













20161103_113104.jpg



__ badbuck
__ Nov 3, 2016






Had to have a Special package for my Grandson of course.













20161103_110531.jpg



__ badbuck
__ Nov 3, 2016


















20161103_110539.jpg



__ badbuck
__ Nov 3, 2016


















20161103_110553_001.jpg



__ badbuck
__ Nov 3, 2016


----------



## billbo (Nov 3, 2016)

I'll be there for breakfast tomorrow! Looks awesome!


----------



## b-one (Nov 3, 2016)

I just want to be adopted,great looking bacon!


----------



## gearjammer (Nov 4, 2016)

Good looking bacon.

Nice pictures of good looking bacon.

Points to you.

  Ed


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2016)

That's some good looking bacon there buddy!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## wazzuqer (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks good, I'm pulling mine out of frig today, I'm gonna make pepper bacon as well, looks like you put the pepper on in the morning right before you smoked it?  I couldn't remember if it was the nite before while the pellicle was forming or right before going in  smoker?


----------



## disco (Nov 7, 2016)

Beautiful Bacon Buddy. Thanks for your cure recipe!

Point!

Disco


----------



## bdc3 (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Nice! Looks good thanks for the recipe[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------

